

Storyboard software - pcharles

Does anyone know of a good software to use when storyboarding software for a demo?
======
sarcasmatron
There's a lot you can do with presentation software: PowerPoint, Keynote, or
Google Apps.

There are a lot of other tools available, but it's nice being able to quickly
wireframe and storyboard during a meeting and respond with "... you mean like
this?"

~~~
pcharles
Yes that is what I am looking for. I have to prepare a storyboard for a
software demo layout. But I do not necessarily want to do alot of manual work
(copy/paste, switch screens constantly, etc). So I was hoping there's
something out there that allows you to run through the 'demo', record, then
edit the recording with notes/comments for the editors to follow.

